# Specialized Bike Archive dating back to 1996?



## webmstrk9 (Aug 12, 2007)

I've tried googling for Specialized 1996 archive with no such luck, I am wondering if anyone knows of a site which has this type of info.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 12, 2007)

I just found this, thought I would share. sorted by date then manufacturer

http://www.bike-alog.com/BikePedia/QuickBike/Default.aspx


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you so much, I have been looking for something like this. The last site I was using stopped listing older bikes. :mad2:


----------

